# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  serious sam: The second encounter

## biggg

Здравсвуйте!
На семерке не запускается игра - ошибка engine.dll, можно ли что-нибудь сделать?
Заранее благодарен

----------

